# Skid steer hourly charge



## Plowin in VT

I've gotten a request to bring in a skid steer to move and stack some snow and am not sure what to charge. I believe that it will take me about 2 hours, and the rental w/trailer will be ~$300. Does anyone charge a flat rate, or is it all hourly? I need to be able to cover my costs w/this 1 job, and still leave some $ in my pocket as none of my other jobs want/need the snow stacked higher or moved. I've always been able to just use a truck to stack snow, so I'm pretty clueless about what to charge.

What do you folks charge for this service?

Thanks!


----------



## xtreem3d

in my market i'm getting 125.00 per hour for snow...weird thing is alot of operators i have talked to say that 50-60 is the going rate for summer work


----------



## dmontgomery

I would sub out 2 hours...........not worth the hassle or the cost.........


----------



## Burkartsplow

Charge 150 an hour and it takes two hours. you will make 300 and spend 300 plus your time. Not worth it one bit. find someone else to do it and take a little finders fee if possible.


----------



## Plowin in VT

dmontgomery;510982 said:


> I would sub out 2 hours...........not worth the hassle or the cost.........


That's what I was thinking, BUT it would also allow me to move the huge banks at the bottom of my driveway for free....well, that and they are a lot of fun to play with!

I'll probably wait and see if we get a couple more good dumpings, and then convince some other customers that they need me to stack snow much higher than I could w/my truck.payup

Thanks!

Evan


----------



## turbo5560

i rent one from a friend for $45 per hour and charge the customer $100 per hour. I'm not sure if $45 an hour is a steal or not, but it's cheaper then from a rental store.


----------



## sparky8370

At the condo I used to live at they would charge $500 to bring one in. I know they were making money at that rate, other wise they would have just plowed it right in the first place. Man it would piss me off to no end. Both of my spots were at the end. I would tell them to make sure they get them right this time, every time and they would say there was nothing they could do. I don't plow commercially now, but I did from the time I was 17 to 21. I showed them exactly where they could put it, and even told them how and they repeatedly ignored me. I'm getting so pissed now just thinking about it. It would have been so simple and not taken any extra time. Instead they recommended to me that our association have them come back in the spring and do some landscaping to remove a rock and a tree from an island so they could stack it higher there. BS 
I guess the point of my little rant was that they were charging $500 for the skid steer to come, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## FISHERBOY

I charge $200 per hour, but what u could do is charge for delivery to and from the job to make extra money


----------



## TL697

Plowin in VT;510935 said:


> I've gotten a request to bring in a skid steer to move and stack some snow and am not sure what to charge. I believe that it will take me about 2 hours, and the rental w/trailer will be ~$300. Does anyone charge a flat rate, or is it all hourly? I need to be able to cover my costs w/this 1 job, and still leave some $ in my pocket as none of my other jobs want/need the snow stacked higher or moved. I've always been able to just use a truck to stack snow, so I'm pretty clueless about what to charge.
> 
> What do you folks charge for this service?
> 
> Thanks!


You can't make any money on a 2 hour job, and rent equipment...

You need to find a sub...

I have a CAT 257B Track loader...

I charge $75-$100/hr with a 3 hour minimum which includes 1/2 hour of travel... So, for $225-$300, You get 2.5 hours of machine time...

I won't do any job for less than the 3 hour minimum...

My $.02


----------



## Williams Ex Co

I do sub work for another commercial plowing company... I charge $65/hr for a Bobcat 
S150 and $80/hr for a Bobcat T200 CTL. Looks like im a little cheap in comparison. Paul


----------



## plowman4life

FISHERBOY;512215 said:


> I charge $200 per hour, but what u could do is charge for delivery to and from the job to make extra money


we have equipment on site for a couple of commercial jobs. but for resis if they want snow moved. this is how we charge.

gas surcharge - $3 per mile. (truck) $20 per hour (machine)
trailering fee- $15
time- $100 per hr.

12 mile drive
3 hrs of work 
pays- $410

thats for a skider a loader or backhoe is more.

loarder/backhoe
gas surcharge- $10 per mile (dump) $50 per hr (machine)
trailering fee- $30
time- $250 per hr

12 mile drive 3 hr work
pays- $960

and i think its pretty reasonable. we get payed for the gas we use plus the time on the job and for the time it takes to load the machine. and the reason we charge so much more for the loader than the skidder is b/c the loader costs a hell of a lot more than the skidder. (also this is for everything not just snow removal)

hope that help.

if you dont own a machine your better off subbing it out to someone who charges like 60-80 per hr.

pay them for thier time. if they charge you 60 per hr charge your customer 75 per hr on the bill. so your still making money. or charge them cost its up to you.


----------



## merrimacmill

So if this is how everyone charges for skid loaders, then what do you add to cart the snow away in a 1 ton dump? I've always wondered how people charge for that.


----------



## TL697

merrimacmill;512497 said:


> So if this is how everyone charges for skid loaders, then what do you add to cart the snow away in a 1 ton dump? I've always wondered how people charge for that.


I don't know about a 1-ton, but I used to pay $60/hr for a tandem w/ driver - 2 hour minimum...

That was for me to sub the hauling. I would charge $85/hr...


----------



## Williams Ex Co

My tandem dump with a man in it is $65/hr. 2 hour minimum. Paul


----------



## merrimacmill

How do you guys charge to dump the snow somewhere, and where do you dump the snow? I'm not going to be doing this or anything, I've just always wondered.


----------



## Williams Ex Co

I have arrangements made with the city to dump on their ground.... Same place they do.


----------



## ECS

I do not know what they get for them here in the winter, for work during the summer they are getting $100/hr plus hourly rate for the operator of $35/hr.


----------



## plowman4life

merrimacmill;512651 said:


> How do you guys charge to dump the snow somewhere, and where do you dump the snow? I'm not going to be doing this or anything, I've just always wondered.


we bring it back to our yard. dump it in back and build a bon fire. and melt it all.


----------



## demetrios007

I charge 250 for two hours minimum includes me operating, delivery, fuel, etc. 75 an hour after that. I usually make a path on site and stack it way back, if not dump it in the truck and shoot over to the field at my yard and dump. I just push it back with the loader.........We aint had squat this year......loader's been loading salt, pushed no snow with it yet..


----------



## blowerman

Follow the advise of others and sub the job out. If you can't use the machine for 8 hrs. minimum, it's not worth you time. 
As for the rates, I charge $125 for bobcat with blower, $100 for bobcat with bucket.
Minumum charge should be $250. Last night we hauled with our quad axle and the rate was $70 hr. Sometimes we get $80. No money in the trucking, just very handy to have.


----------



## duramaxblade

Plowin in VT;510935 said:


> I've gotten a request to bring in a skid steer to move and stack some snow and am not sure what to charge. I believe that it will take me about 2 hours, and the rental w/trailer will be ~$300. Does anyone charge a flat rate, or is it all hourly? I need to be able to cover my costs w/this 1 job, and still leave some $ in my pocket as none of my other jobs want/need the snow stacked higher or moved. I've always been able to just use a truck to stack snow, so I'm pretty clueless about what to charge.
> 
> What do you folks charge for this service?
> 
> Thanks!


I work for an excavation co, and we charge for the transportation of the machines. Usually 150 each way. So so matter what you make 300. A skid steer is 80, Back hoe is 85, excavator is 110. Plus you chew up time getting it off and cleaning the tracks before it goes back on. But for small jobs if youre doing them all the time you might want to just come up with a minumum amount. Hope this helps.


----------

